

Basic Backbone.js input validation - abernardes
http://abernardes.github.com/2012/05/08/backbone-js-input-validation.html

======
johnmurch
Great example! Although it looks like if you click Add Task and then click
cancel it adds a value of "null".

~~~
abernardes
Hi there, thanks for your input. I've made a follow up post about the fix.
Here's the link in case you're interested:
[http://abernardes.github.com/2012/05/09/tdding-with-
backbone...](http://abernardes.github.com/2012/05/09/tdding-with-backbone-js-
and-jasmine.html)

Cheers, Andre

